# Wife Finally On Board!



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess it took her friends a work to push over the edge, but she is now with me 100%. 

She is ready to start looking for some land, maybe in Texas or Arkansas. 

I was given the go ahead to order my 921 All American canner, and mylar bags.

Never would have thought it.
Robert


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

:woohoo:

How exciting! Buy land NOW! Take advantage of this crummy economy! 

So happy for you!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hurry before whatever you slipped in her drink wears off! Kidding. Congrats!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Woo hoo!!!!! Doing the happy dance for you!!!


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Must be in the air. Mine jumped on the wagon last night "....we need to buy a bunch of seeds..." not only one but long term projected too


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

My bride is looking for 20 acres a bit farther out. She is sick of all the neighborhood drama around where we live. Too many home owner association nightmares. She started to shoot with me and the kids a couple of months ago. Daytime home invasions in our area got her off dead center. She knew I was a survivalist when she married me so that never slowed me down. It is nice to have your spouse on board. Keep on prepping. GB


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Take full advantage and get stuff done before she changes her mind or loses interest. Also wouldnt hurt to let her know you will need her input to buy things with her wants and needs in mind. Not that im an expert on women just seems like it cant hurt


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

OMG! It really must be catching! My DH has always been 'okay' with my prepping but he actually just told me he wants to start fishing for food and buy a freezer chest so we can start more long term prepping with fresh foods... you know- freezing until you can can or dehydrate etc.

I am sooooo proud! Our toddler helped me make fire starters last night with the used wrapping paper from her birthday party. My DH saw how much Roo was enjoying herself and that is when he mentioned building extra storage and 'secret' stash spaces in the garage for preps.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

My hubby and my parents are now fully on board too! I think this election just got a lot of people's attention. Christmas is going to be interesting this year. I think Santa might be putting ammo in my stocking!:woohoo:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Congratulations. I am glad that you have been blessed with a wife who sees what is about to happen.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Think the past week has woken a bunch of people up. My hubby has always been ok with me prepping but never got involved much. Wednesday morning? Our first stop was the local gun store to pick up 2 more firearms and a few bricks of ammo, next stop was the grocery store for food. He keeps talking about we need to step up and hurry up our prepping. ::forehead slap:: why didn't I think about that 6 months ago?? Oh wait, I did lol. At least he's as gungho as I am now.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Woot! I'm so happy for you!

My husband is good with being prepared, but we have different ideas of what that actually means. I asked him to buy more ammo, and he said, "we have enough ammo." 

So I reminded him of the 200+ rounds we sent downrange last week, teaching ladies from his workplace about firearm safety and he agreed to at least replace that much. Maybe his idea of how much is enough will be altered when he talks to our ammo guy.

As far as I'm concerned, you can't ever have too much ammo!


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

At least one good thing resulted from this election. People are waking up. My wife has always been on board, but she is pushing for us to buy some land. 

My father finally woke up. Earlier this year he mentioned to my brother that he thought I was crazy when he saw my preps. The day after the election, he called me wanting advice on how and what to stock up on. Wow!! I was shocked. So, I have him coming over this weekend so I can help him start.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

It is catching, as my wife was driving home yesterday she and I had a long conversation including buying land in Costa Rica and just bugging out of country till the shit gets better or collapses completely... And when she came home she goes here, I am with you on this and hands me a self charging flashlight "add it to our preps" was all I was told... I think Obama winning has helped a lot..


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I think that American safety in these small Central American nations depends on American might and stability. If the US goes into a tailspin, then the economic spin off effects will also be felt south of the border and my betting is that Americans in Latin America quickly become targets for extortion, kidnapping, theft and that the governments, if they survive there while ours is in the toilet, won't lift a finger to protect the gringos.

In times of trouble I personally don't see the wisdom of being a stranger in a strange land.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

that is so wonderful......and since i am originally from Arkansas and I miss it beyond words, i am hoping you choose Arkansas...


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree. The outcome of the election has a lot of people worried.

We are the new normal


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Hubs and I "woke" up about the same time. We tend to do that on most things. So we've been in it together since we started. 
He did however surprise me with some more ammo a couple of weeks ago. God how I love that man!
A bit off topic:
A person I do business with sent an email pertaining to the "brown shirts" a couple of weeks ago. (out of the blue with a few folks copied). I replied only to him where have you been and that was old news. So he replied, well what other info do you know that you can send me. So I sent him some of the sites from one of our threads. And WOW! He emails me 
"more, I want more, gimme more info"
So I sent him a few more tidbits. He asked are you a prepper?
I said, well it just depends, if your asking can I survive a week or so without power in one of our ice storms them I'm a prepper. But I'm not one of "those" people that is nuts about storing food and stuff.
(little white lie there. We are way beyond the basic ice storm situation).
A week passed, never heard back from him and then wednesday he said the sites I sent him were such a great help, very informative, and he has started stocking on water and food, and what can I recommend for a GHB. 
Blew me away, I'm no expert, and owe much of what we have learned to folks here on the site. But it's nice to help someone get started and pay it forward.


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

I am still an infant at this stuff, but making up for lost time. I am buying pork loins for $1.97 a pound right now and have ten of them we are going to cook and can.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Last night my DH has asked that I prep for his younger brother and one of his younger sisters. I reminded him that by prepping for them they may feel like they can bring their friends and extra people. He just told me that the extras better be prepared to work for their share.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

My new girlfriend (I got divorced last week) does not get scared of my survivalist antics either.

The other day we were watching "Contagion" (my little trick to get her onboard but she is smart enough to look thru it) where the scene was about the break in across the street I said something like.

"I woulda shot the guys" and she said, "wouldnt it be safer to not let the bad people notice you?"
And I said " Oh no, I would have shot them all, then gutted them like a fish, bathed in their blood and howled at the moon" 

That didnt scare her away, so I guess I am ok


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> My new girlfriend (I got divorced last week) does not get scared of my survivalist antics either.
> 
> The other day we were watching "Contagion" (my little trick to get her onboard but she is smart enough to look thru it) where the scene was about the break in across the street I said something like.
> 
> ...


Women are very good at hiding there emotions when they are scared to death and alone with a guy. Let's see if you get another date first.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

No shes a good sport.
Moving in with me in Jan/Feb : )


----------



## Lori64 (Sep 22, 2012)

brightstar said:


> Think the past week has woken a bunch of people up. My hubby has always been ok with me prepping but never got involved much. Wednesday morning? Our first stop was the local gun store to pick up 2 more firearms and a few bricks of ammo, next stop was the grocery store for food. He keeps talking about we need to step up and hurry up our prepping. ::forehead slap:: why didn't I think about that 6 months ago?? Oh wait, I did lol. At least he's as gungho as I am now.


Same thing happened here. Wednesday, day after election day, we went ammo shopping. We've always had extra food and enough to get through a few weeks at any given time - we live in the country and a bit too far to make a quick run to the store, but suddenly, we need to pick up the pace. We have at least enough to get to spring right now. My wanting to buy buckets of grain is no longer an issue - what story to explain those purchases? :scratch The 25# bag of wheat and grinder was easy enough, new bread recipes to try. But I was trying to ease into other bulk items without looking like I needed a new hat or something. Before when we went to Sam's, it was "you need another 25# of sugar?" "Yea, I'm about out." We bought 100# yesterday. It's nice. And he said: "we need to come down and just focus on prep purchases." (It's an hours drive)

So, he's working on a wood burner that we can cook on and he's wanting to build a root cellar. He no longer says anything about my goats, chickens, and cow. Wonder if I can get another horse now?


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations!

My wife became tolerant of my attempt at prepping, because I sold it as a way I would provide for her "just in case".

After Pres. O. was reelected she jumped fully on board!!!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

That's so awsome! I dream of the day my DH jumps on board.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I am very happy for all of you who have won over your SO's. My SO was on board with me but just kinda tolerant about some things. She has kinda picked up the pace post election too. With an activly helping Woman by my side we are gaining quickly on my middle to long term goals. We anticipate making a offer on a off the beaten track home with acerage very soon if things hold on. I didn't have to work too hard to convince her of the importance of off the beaten track, with a well (or allow enough to have one drilled) Also pointed out a few things in house designes that make them more or less defensible she caught on quickly to that and hasn't shown me a house since that wasn't reasonably defensible. We are coming along nicely as well hope the rest of you maintain your momentum as well.


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

Good for you 

My wife joined the prepper mentality with me cautiously about 5 years ago and now I cant keep up with her. She thinks of things I usually don't. I am heavily into food strategies but she is looking at a lot of other areas that I haven't taken as seriously.

We really have fun doing it together


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Wonderful heart warming thread! I am so happy for everyone!

I'm still getting "well, I'll handle the guns and ammo" that we lost in the tornado BTW

Finally, I looked him dead in the eyes, what good is that damn gun and that damn ammo if we have nothing to protect but our lives? If we don't have food? Water? Garden? Seeds? :surrender:

Told him "I can't do it all on my own, I need another set of eyes looking at the stuff, giving a crap what we have and don't have". vract: i said more, but I'll not bore y'all with the details. I kinda lost it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Wonderful heart warming thread! I am so happy for everyone!
> 
> I'm still getting "well, I'll handle the guns and ammo" that we lost in the tornado BTW
> 
> ...


Smack him once in the back of the head for me.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> I think that American safety in these small Central American nations depends on American might and stability. If the US goes into a tailspin, then the economic spin off effects will also be felt south of the border and my betting is that Americans in Latin America quickly become targets for extortion, kidnapping, theft and that the governments, if they survive there while ours is in the toilet, won't lift a finger to protect the gringos.
> 
> In times of trouble I personally don't see the wisdom of being a stranger in a strange land.


Yessiree Bobbb


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Rainy13 said:


> that is so wonderful......and since i am originally from Arkansas and I miss it beyond words, i am hoping you choose Arkansas...


I agree my BOL is in Clark County.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Smack him once in the back of the head for me.


We haven't talked much today, I'm still pissed.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RobertParsons said:


> I guess it took her friends a work to push over the edge, but she is now with me 100%.
> 
> She is ready to start looking for some land, maybe in Texas or Arkansas.
> 
> ...


Good for you,sounds great.Its os much easier when both work together.:beercheer:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DJgang said:


> We haven't talked much today, I'm still pissed.


I can relate. My 'DH' and I got into a huge fight at Costco this morning about food storage.

Hubby is pulling the whole bit about how he helps as much as he can. :brickwall: He just tells me we don't have the money or the 25-50 lb bags of dry goods. Sometimes I just want to smack him and point out how the equivalent amount in small packages is more costly...!


----------



## rynophiliac (Nov 19, 2012)

My wife is the one always telling me to buy more food storage, etc. Maybe she is the crazy one!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

DJgang said:


> Wonderful heart warming thread! I am so happy for everyone!
> 
> I'm still getting "well, I'll handle the guns and ammo" that we lost in the tornado BTW
> 
> ...


 I have the same problem he will help but not as much into it as he should be,so sometimes his half effort makes things worse than no effort at all.

But lately he is trying harder,maybe those trips to grocery store woke him up some?

He wanted a new mic he likes to play guitar for hobby,I said too bad we did'nt save more on grocery last month,if we had we could get a damn mic.:brickwall:


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I LOVE hearing when a spouse is finally on board. Some friends of ours (aunt an uncle of best friend) recently started coming out to my range to shoot and I found out that the Aunt has started prepping, but couldn't get her DH on board. Even though he's ex military, and has an arsenal of guns, he wasn't fond of it. After their second visit outa couple months ago, I was showing off what I've been doing and we were sharing tips and ideas. She brought Uncle in and we shared about an hour of talk and things. Apparently something kicked in within a few days and he got on board quick and head on. They live in the city right next to one of the main interstates and only plan on bugging out if having to go longer than a couple weeks. Their bug out location is at the family farm (best friend and rest of their family) 6 mi away from us. Anyways, when he got on board, she's since acquired a dehydrator, canner, vacuum sealer and they got BOB on call. When they came out next, she was going on with all that they've been doing now. The kids have down and moved out, so they've got plenty money to play with. It's just wonderful to see couples being able to prep together. I know that prepping has made our marriage stronger too.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been thinking that a lot of people don't start prepping till they see others prepping. Like its the "thing" to do. Not that its a bad to be a follower or need to feel part of whatever fad is going on. Because this "fad" will save lives. They don't want to the odd one or crazy one. My personality says, I don't give a sh!+ what others think about me doing my thing. : D


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't give a sh!+ what others think about me doing my thing.

My life story


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

pixieduster said:


> I've been thinking that a lot of people don't start prepping till they see others prepping. Like its the "thing" to do. Not that its a bad to be a follower or need to feel part of whatever fad is going on. Because this "fad" will save lives. They don't want to the odd one or crazy one. My personality says, I don't give a sh!+ what others think about me doing my thing. : D


I think your right - Its also like a contagion - people see you prepping, then they start questioning why someone is driven to the extreme (in their mind) and then question that maybe things aren't so swell in our economy after all. Then they are moved enough to read something that isn't piped in on the tube, only to realize that prepping is prudent.

Also it seems when there is a convert that it starts little and then in time it becomes a standard practice to look down the road and simply be prepared.

I have about 5 people that I have "infected"


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Boomy said:


> Must be in the air. Mine jumped on the wagon last night "....we need to buy a bunch of seeds..." not only one but long term projected too


Yeah must be because my wife gave me the go ahead to get the more expensive AR15 come tax time and I caught her looking at MREs this week.


----------



## LowJoe73 (Nov 12, 2012)

Took my wife a little while to get on board. But she finally came around. Especially since the election


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Yeah must be because my wife gave me the go ahead to get the more expensive AR15 come tax time and I caught her looking at MREs this week.


DH is shopping for an AR15 this coming weekend. I "celebrated" the reelection of Dear Leader by purchasing a Beretta 84FS (.380); DH "celebrated" with an ammo order that gave the UPS man a hernia...


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

AnonyManx said:


> DH is shopping for an AR15 this coming weekend. I "celebrated" the reelection of Dear Leader by purchasing a Beretta 84FS (.380); DH "celebrated" with an ammo order that gave the UPS man a hernia...


I don't see how those UPS guys don't have major back problems buy the time they are 40.

Glad you have your ammo stores.

I dont own any guns, there are no guns in my house, no gunpowder, primers, bullets, or reloading equipment.

That is my story and sticking to it!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

RobertParsons said:


> I don't see how those UPS guys don't have major back problems buy the time they are 40.
> 
> Glad you have your ammo stores.
> 
> ...


I concur! We have no guns in our home. We DO have 6 very psycho cats so if anyone breaks in they will be dealing with 6 mouths of teeth and 24 paws of claws.


----------

